# Suche Dokus auf deutsch TLC/TK



## ctac (4. April 2002)

Suche Dokus auf deutsch TLC/TK

VG

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Kimble (4. April 2002)

hm, meinst du vielleicht Tcl/Tk?
wenn ja, da gibt's ein Buch von mitp.
heißt: Tcl/Tk für Dummies
ISBN: 3-8266-2872-1

Mit CD-ROM, is wirklich gut!


----------



## ctac (5. April 2002)

*ups...*

;-)  ja genau, hab mich vertippt,

gibt es auch etwas online ????

----------------------
kein Buch - fan


----------

